# New wheels for the 12' LTZ RS



## atxjustice6r (Mar 15, 2012)

Purchased my Cruze on 2/6. Loving it so far (mostly the interior and mpg), especially coming from a Silverado on 22"s. Mods so far are a K & N short ram intake, Trifecta Tune which has increased mpgs to 41 and put some more pep in its step! Threw these wheels on yesterday. Really wanted all black but due to them being backordered and me being impatient...i got these, they're MSR 095 "Super Finish" in 18"x8" w/ a 42 offset. I dig em so far, also now have some pretty much new 18" LTZ wheels for sale just make me an offer. Very next will be lowering the car bc it needs it, BAD imo! Also have some white grill and trunk emblems on the way.


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

Very nice, be sure to post pics once you lower it. What brand springs you going with to lower? I am undecided for my Cruze LT1 RS. I want to get deep dish 5 spoke chrome wheels for mine, car is victory red, and i think chrome accents red so well! But just waiting on more choices in the 5x105 bolt pattern.


----------



## EcoTec (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice wheels, I think those look better than the all black would have.


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

Those very nice, yes nice....


----------



## thekevin (Feb 21, 2012)

Badass.....

Makes up my mind on wheel/tire combo for my car.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

The cleanest aftermarket wheels ive seen for the cruze yet.

What size tires?


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

i like those a lot. too bad im going for sound system first not rims


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

Looks like he took the tires off the 18" LTZ Wheels...


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Those wheels look clean, and would look amazing on my silver LS ... if only i had the money right now =/


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for posting! 
Those are exactly the same wheels that I've wanted on my White Cruze. :goodjob:
where'd you buy them and for how much?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Where do you live? I am interested in your LTZ wheels


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice new wheels, and nice ride overall! I have the Crystal Red version, LTZ/RS. I have the K&N SRI still in the box, will install soon. Just was wondering what MPG you were achieving before the tune? Right now my best tanks have been 37-38 MPG and getting better as the weather warms up. My car broke in over the winter and is at 10K miles now. I'm just wondering how MUCH MPG gain you saw post tune? You are at 41 now (I've been trying to get a 40 MPG tank, but haven't done so yet)....at least now you've shown it is possible.

I'll be ordering the tune sometime within the next month or so


----------



## thekevin (Feb 21, 2012)

What did they have to do to move the tpms's over to your new wheels, did you have to buy anything to do it.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

phantom said:


> Thanks for posting!
> Those are exactly the same wheels that I've wanted on my White Cruze. :goodjob:
> where'd you buy them and for how much?


From what I've been told, its $140 per wheel.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

What did you do with the original wheels? For sale?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Patman said:


> What did you do with the original wheels? For sale?


Already called dibs  he is selling.


----------



## The_Kidd (Feb 28, 2012)

What size tire did you put on those rims? Looks nice. Also do you have any rubbing with that size?


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

wheels look great. and I love the simplicity of a Texas license plate.


----------



## atxjustice6r (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the compliments guys...I live in Austin, tx for anyone interested in my stock LTZ wheels. I already have the wheels in boxes and taped up so I'm willing to ship them. Text me at 214-504-5469 and make an offer. I saw a set go for 800 on eBay the other day, so no low balls please but I'll consider any reasonable offer just to free up my parking space in garage.

I used the stock tires and just swapped them to these wheels bc they are like $200 Michelins, so y not. I'm planning on buying whatever lowering springs slam the car the most, I've always liked H&R springs though. If I can't find any springs that lower the car more that an inch I'll go w/coilovers.


----------



## atxjustice6r (Mar 15, 2012)

And to answer the question about the Trifecta tune...I was averaging 32.8mpg b4 the tune. After the tune I've been getting 37-42 in Eco mode. Tune is awesome especially when paired w/K&N intake!


----------



## atxjustice6r (Mar 15, 2012)

Wheels are sold guys. Thanks for the interest in my car. Just painted my brake calipers red (LTZs have 4wheel disks) and made front & rear Chevy emblems white. Looks a lot better. Hopefully lowering it soon


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

the msr rims you bought ... are they 18 inch by 8 inch with a 42 offset? 

thanks in advance


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

LQQkin sharp!!!!!!!


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

I just ordered the Pedders coil-overs, so my H&R springs will be available in a week or so.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

GMMillwright said:


> I just ordered the Pedders coil-overs, so my H&R springs will be available in a week or so.


What will be your asking price and how many milea have the been on your car

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

Any new pics with the drop? Looks real good so far


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

Car looks very clean, glad to know we got more TX people showing up.


----------

